# Few pics of my tank



## ReefKeeper (Jan 16, 2009)

Im mainly into marines but have geckos, lizards, torts etc but thought id share a few pics of my tank.


----------



## bubba-dean (Apr 12, 2009)

can you get a pics of all the tank in one plz ty


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

nice set up!  what size of tank is it?


----------



## ReefKeeper (Jan 16, 2009)

Yeh this is a full frontal shot .. the wire will go one day lol.









The tank is 60.30.24 around 200g with sump


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

nice mate


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

Lovely tank. : victory:


----------



## owlbassboy (Jun 26, 2008)

wow some stunning sps colonies in there mate thats a nice tank


----------



## Cookaaaaay (Mar 8, 2009)

Great tank and nice fish


----------



## ReefKeeper (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for the comments chaps


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Wow that's beautiful!


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

looks good :2thumb: can see alot of time and money gon into that:2thumb:


----------



## ReefKeeper (Jan 16, 2009)

Certainly alot of Time and patience as most of the SPS have been grown from single frags which only cost a fiver or so.

The leccy isnt so cheap:gasp:


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

I'm green with envy! lovely shot of the Acropora! how long has it been running for? its tanks like that that inspire people to keep marines

Kat


----------



## ReefKeeper (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi Kat the tank has been running now roughly 17 months a few of the corals came from my old system ... Ill grab some early pics of the tank it did start off a green mess which does put a few off for sure.

Some growth shots
Month one








Month two








Month three








Month four








Month five








Month six








Month seven


----------



## ReefKeeper (Jan 16, 2009)

Tank maturing nicely at 20 months old


----------



## Ash_Hogley (Aug 14, 2009)

Thats one heck of a beauitful tank... Well done mates for doing it so well 
Must of cost you a bomb


----------



## ReefKeeper (Jan 16, 2009)

Thank you, Yes its not cheap but on the otherhand i dont go out clubbing anymore or have any social life so .. the money goes on the tank:2thumb:


----------



## jonnymoose (Mar 25, 2009)

that is a stunning tank


----------



## MARK.D (Oct 18, 2008)

Stunning tank:no1:.. Nice to see how it has developed over time.. Makes me want to get back into fishkeeping. 
Keep up the good work.


----------



## ReefKeeper (Jan 16, 2009)

Ta very much fishkeeping never leaves us :2thumb:


----------



## shadowfrog (Nov 16, 2008)

I always love looking at Saltwater tanks. I was always more into fresh water aquariums, proberly because I didn't have the money to set up a mini reef lol.

But never the less, it looks really good. Well done.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Goyjuss


----------



## mariekni (Apr 8, 2009)

ReefKeeper said:


> Yeh this is a full frontal shot .. the wire will go one day lol.
> image
> 
> The tank is 60.30.24 around 200g with sump


 
lovely looking tank hun :2thumb:


----------



## ReefKeeper (Jan 16, 2009)

Thank you : victory:


----------



## TUBBS (Mar 16, 2009)

stunning, thought about doing some frags?


----------



## harry007 (Feb 12, 2008)

Awesome tank mate.
Just a question, how much does it coist you run the system?
As im planing on setting a reef system on my own and am woundering how much roughly it would cost me in elec bills :whistling2:


----------



## ReefKeeper (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi Harry it costs around 15 quid a week in leccy although i do use 2 x 400w lights plus 105w of actinic ..and thats not including the calcium reactor + all pumps heater is only used in winter months

Tubbs no i dont normally frag but you can join the club i formed its a interactive frag night.

Fragclub


----------



## Patmufc (Dec 10, 2008)

gorgeous tank - some lovely corals in there. : victory:


----------



## ReefKeeper (Jan 16, 2009)

Thank you, Couple more shots 

Hysterix










Left side of tank


----------



## Alex (Jun 14, 2009)

What a beautiful set-up


----------



## boost-boy74 (Feb 24, 2009)

very nice indeed, love the acro's etc :mf_dribble:


----------

